# General Info...



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

**STUFF YOU MAY WANT TO KNOW NOW THAT WAXSTOCK IS NEARLY HERE**
- Show opens 9.30am and closes at 4.30pm, and is in the Jaguar Hall, Ricoh Arena, Coventry CV6 6GE.
- Arrive and Shine opens from 8.00am with indoor Hall Display selection at 8.45am sharp; only cars with fuel light on will be allowed in and they can't move until 4.45pm. 
- Don't arrive at 8.00am and expect the hall to be open - it won't be. But the Box Office will be, if you need a ticket/wristband.
- There is a cash machine at Ricoh Arena (fee free last time we checked), but the Box Office and many traders also take cards.
- The car parking is free - we have paid for the barriers to be up because we are nice organisers.
- DISABLED car parking is in the Arrive and Shine area in Car Park A at the front of the Arena, but your car won't be judged unless you have an A&S entry form on the dash.
- Arrive and Shine spaces are limited, and entries close at 10.30am (or before, if full). This is in Car Park A in the front. Normal car parking is in the further side of Car Park A or in Car Park B around the back of the arena (enter show via rear stairs).
- Wristbands allow you to enter/exit the hall with shopping as often as you like.
- Mobile reception at Ricoh is good, and there is Wifi available (free for hotel guests, otherwise a small fee by the Arena applies - see Ricoh Customer Service Desk/Reception).
- The first 100 visitors through the doors get a special welcome from the Swirl Police.


----------

